# NF males vs non-NF males. Non-heterosexuality poll.



## snail

I'm curious about whether there are proportionately more homosexual or bisexual NF males than homosexual or bisexual non-NF males, and thought I would make a poll to find out. I got the idea because I was thinking about how often the guys I have considered desirable have turned out to be interested in other men, and wanted to know if this was related to the fact that I tend to be more attracted to NF males than non-NF males. If I were into non-NFs, would I find that fewer were gay or bisexual? 

This thread is not a place to debate the morality of homosexuality. I made it because I am curious.


----------



## mcgooglian

This SP male likes the girlies.


----------



## skycloud86

I'm an NT and can't really decide whether I'm hetero, bi, or asexual.


----------



## snail

I forgot to include an option for undecided, and I'm not able to change it.


----------



## Lucretius

I'm hetero and NF...


----------



## starri

snail said:


> I forgot to include an option for undecided, and I'm not able to change it.


I added a female option too if you don't mind


----------



## Happy

We seriously need more homosexuals and bi's here. Someone go to a gay forum, particularly the sports forums.


----------



## jochris

I think NT's are more likely to have bisexual or homosexual tendencies.
I am definitely straight, but a lot of my thoughts and opinions make my sexuality questionable to others.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Yeah Snail, echoing Lance, you're gonna need a larger sample size :frustrating:

It would be interesting to get a whole demographic survey going though :laughing:


----------



## snail

Oh, sorry to ask for another option, but could I get the "undecided" divided into NF and non-NF?


----------



## Irulan

snail said:


> I'm curious about whether there are proportionately more homosexual or bisexual NF males than homosexual or bisexual non-NF males, and thought I would make a poll to find out. I got the idea because I was thinking about how often the guys I have considered desirable have turned out to be interested in other men, and wanted to know if this was related to the fact that I tend to be more attracted to NF males than non-NF males. If I were into non-NFs, would I find that fewer were gay or bisexual?
> 
> This thread is not a place to debate the morality of homosexuality. I made it because I am curious.


Noooooo!

There are few enough NF guys out there. I feel the pain of my single, hetero, girl NF friends if there are more NF guys who are homosexual.


----------



## Xenophile

Heterosexual male NF. There are a very few men who I view as sexually attractive, but that's mostly because they're quite effeminate looking, and as such I don't count that as being contrary to my stated heterosexuality.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Lol said:


> We seriously need more homosexuals and bi's here. Someone go to a gay forum, particularly the sports forums.


I object, dear sir.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Azrael said:


> I'm hetero and NF...


+1

We're in the lead, 20-1


----------



## Arioche

lol, wow...one vote for each type of homosexual/bisexual male. 

You should do one for females, I see more of them around in here. xD


----------



## de l'eau salée

Wow, only 2 so far? Ah well, go us! 
Homosexual male here, but that's such a restrictive term. Yay for black and white words!


----------



## Moon Pix

Im NF and straight as an arrow.


----------



## cat lover

Hetero isn't normal, just common :dry:


----------



## Kokos

Well i'm totally heterosexual, but i can't help noticing that i've seen more homosexual and bisexual people on this forum than during my whole life.

But maybe i knew some without knowing them ?


----------



## Lucretius

cat lover said:


> Hetero isn't normal, just common :dry:


Definition:normal: "conforming with or constituting a norm or standard or level or type or social norm; not abnormal"


----------



## Tkae

I'm beginning to realize that my NF tendencies subject me to a degree of homoerotic feelings, but I wouldn't say I'm homosexual.

More just... not picky?

Bisexual I guess.

But my NF-ness makes me yearn for strength in a mate, someone to take care of me and keep me tethered to the ground when I try to float away.

And men tend to be stronger than women. Not that women aren't strong, but lets face it -- women are unstable compared to men, and I need as much stability as I can get lol

I don't really have sexual preferences either way though. But I can definitely appreciate the implications of being a bottom and what it means to my mates feelings for me :blushed:

But if a woman can offer the anchor I need to reality -- I'm all for that to.

So which point does all that count towards?


----------



## roxtehproxy

Heterosexual borderline NF, One more point for us. In all honesty I see more ****/bi-sexual NT males and females more than NF


----------



## kiskadee

Lol said:


> We seriously need more homosexuals and bi's here. Someone go to a gay forum, particularly the sports forums.


Really? It seems like every fifth person I run into here is gay or bisexual.


----------



## MasterDood

NF, male and straight. 

Funny story I think I'll share: I was with a bunch of stranger friends I met on the bus last night. When we went out to dinner, the four girls turned out to be two couples, and there was one guy, who would keep whispering to the girls when I wasn't looking. Finally after another whisper she asks me if I am gay. 5 people's collective gay-dar sensed me as gay! HAH! I understand I'm effeminate but I just care very much about how I look and smell.
This kind of stuff happens to me all the time. The other day I asked this girl if the boots she was wearing were Steve Madden. They were, and she asked me if I was gay. HAHA, is it this type, or am i doing something to ask for it? Its a little frustrating when people question an aspect of your identity, especially if it can harm your chances of finding someone who could be a potential love interest...


----------



## Spooky

MasterDood said:


> NF, male and straight.
> 
> Funny story I think I'll share: I was with a bunch of stranger friends I met on the bus last night. When we went out to dinner, the four girls turned out to be two couples, and there was one guy, who would keep whispering to the girls when I wasn't looking. Finally after another whisper she asks me if I am gay. 5 people's collective gay-dar sensed me as gay! HAH! I understand I'm effeminate but I just care very much about how I look and smell.
> This kind of stuff happens to me all the time. The other day I asked this girl if the boots she was wearing were Steve Madden. They were, and she asked me if I was gay. HAHA, is it this type, or am i doing something to ask for it? Its a little frustrating when people question an aspect of your identity, especially if it can harm your chances of finding someone who could be a potential love interest...


It pisses me off too, and I'm not even that fashion-conscious. I've had people ask me, but other times it's just a look they give me. I know they are questioning my sexuality.


----------



## MasterDood

Halloween Undead said:


> It pisses me off too, and I'm not even that fashion-conscious. I've had people ask me, but other times it's just a look they give me. I know they are questioning my sexuality.


YEP!

I wish you were with me at this frat party I went to earlier this week. BROS GALORE!! I felt so out of place-and most people treated me like s**t. There were many nice people there who I connected with, but there were some who just looked at me like something on the bottom of their shoe. The funny thing: there were several gay guys rushing, but since they were openly gay, the guys seemed more comfortable to them. I was totally taken aback; at first I thought they were simply homophobic (not an uncommon trait within frat circles), but as it turned out-and stay with me here, I think that they were more uncomfortable imagining me as straight, because they have accepted the image of a gay person, and I don't fit their "mold" if you will for what a straight person is.

Oh and that comment about my shoe knowledge: I have 2 younger sisters. (Younger Sister = Girl that makes you go drive her to the mall and spend money with Mom's credit card that was entrusted to you) But even WORSE was my ex. (Girlfriend = Girl that makes you care about what shoes she wears and makes you drive her to the mall and spend money with your own credit card that was reluctantly entrusted to yourself and your weak-willed mind.) I don't have a personal interest whatsoever, my knowledge was a victim of circumstance. I think it's hilarious that I am stuck knowing this crap along with my (according to societies standard's) fairly effeminate personality.

Oh, and for the record, I wasn't rushing. I hate the entire greek system.


----------



## Spooky

MasterDood said:


> YEP!
> 
> I wish you were with me at this frat party I went to earlier this week. BROS GALORE!! I felt so out of place-and most people treated me like s**t. There were many nice people there who I connected with, but there were some who just looked at me like something on the bottom of their shoe. The funny thing: there were several gay guys rushing, but since they were openly gay, the guys seemed more comfortable to them. I was totally taken aback; at first I thought they were simply homophobic (not an uncommon trait within frat circles), but as it turned out-and stay with me here, I think that they were more uncomfortable imagining me as straight, because they have accepted the image of a gay person, and I don't fit their "mold" if you will for what a straight person is.
> 
> Oh and that comment about my shoe knowledge: I have 2 younger sisters. (Younger Sister = Girl that makes you go drive her to the mall and spend money with Mom's credit card that was entrusted to you) But even WORSE was my ex. (Girlfriend = Girl that makes you care about what shoes she wears and makes you drive her to the mall and spend money with your own credit card that was reluctantly entrusted to yourself and your weak-willed mind.) I don't have a personal interest whatsoever, my knowledge was a victim of circumstance. I think it's hilarious that I am stuck knowing this crap along with my (according to societies standard's) fairly effeminate personality.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I wasn't rushing. I hate the entire greek system.


Yeah, the party I went to the other night was almost a sausage fest. I would say that the male-to-female ratio was about 2-1. Good thing my costume was a hit with the ladies; in contrast to the d-bags who didn't even dress up at a Halloween party. :dry: 

It's called *peacocking* and it works like a charm.

What Is Peacocking - Relationship Term Definition - Peacocking


----------



## thehigher

I'm an NF and I LOVEEEE women


----------



## Spooky

[This post has been deleted]


----------



## snail

Well, if it is at all reassuring to know, I find effeminate men extremely attractive, so it won't always count against you. I've never actually been labeled a "*** hag" but it wouldn't surprise me if people called me that behind my back. I'm drunk posting right now, so please don't be offended if I stated that badly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spooky

snail said:


> Well, if it is at all reassuring to know, I find effeminate men extremely attractive, so it won't always count against you. I've never actually been labeled a "*** hag" but it wouldn't surprise me if people called me that behind my back. I'm drunk posting right now, so please don't be offended if I stated that badly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think I'm feminine, but some may disagree.


----------



## rswear

It’s nice reading that I am not the only straight NF male whose sexuality gets questioned. My own mother has basically asked the question. It was several years ago and I am still pissed about it. It completely confuses me, especially since I think my mostly blue, J.C. Pennies wardrobe, screams fashion oblivious not gay. 

I will admit I set myself up for it at times. Like when my good friend, and roommate at the time, went furniture shopping together. He is also an NF. At one point in the conversation with the sales lady, she made a comment about what a fun couple we were. It was such an odd statement and it wasn’t until after we left the store that it sunk in what she was saying. 

I also have a close friend who is a lesbian, she is occasionally mistaken for a guy. When we are out together we tend to be on the touchy feely side with each other, I am sure that looks odd to some as well.

Regarding the pole, personally I think you will find the percentage of gay NF males is probably similar to the overall percentage of gay men in general population. I could be wrong but that is my hunch.

Lack of success is not an indicator of lack of desire.


----------



## addle1618

You should remove the female option. It skews the percentage, which affects the analysis of the data too much imo.


----------



## SeeNbetween

What the fuck? Why would personailty type have anything to do with sexual orienatation


----------



## MasterDood

SeeNbetween said:


> What the fuck? Why would personailty type have anything to do with sexual orienatation


I think they were looking to establish a correlation between people in touch with Intuitive and Feeling and sexual preference. Since many people view strong feeling and intuitive types as more feminine in our culture, the NF type may be more likely to produce an "effeminate" male.


----------



## SeeNbetween

MasterDood said:


> I think they were looking to establish a correlation between people in touch with Intuitive and Feeling and sexual preference. Since many people view strong feeling and intuitive types as more feminine in our culture, the NF type may be more likely to produce an "effeminate" male.


if sexual orientation is a choice, i see what you're saying

why is my only choice "heterosexual or non-sexual" as opposed to just heterosexual? how are you nonsexual? i'm not a castrato


----------



## MasterDood

Sigh.. Maybe I worded it incorrectly. Well I can see where this thread is coming from because I am more effeminate than that of most of my female friends yet I am straight. (I even often get identified as gay by many gay people's "gaydars")

I think there IS something to be said or at noticed or acknowledged about the correlation of the proportion of homosexuals in the NF type than the other types. The obvious assumption being that it is higher in the NF type than others. I would be interested to see if evidence said otherwise. Of course, this site will provide NO WHERE NEAR a stratified random sampling and is not appropriate to make anywhere near a conclusive result. I think it's an interesting thought though.


----------



## Moon Pix

SeeNbetween said:


> if sexual orientation is a choice, i see what you're saying
> 
> why is my only choice "heterosexual or non-sexual" as opposed to just heterosexual? *how are you nonsexual?* i'm not a castrato


Ask Morrissey.


----------



## Schwarz

Straight NF (borderline NT) male. I don't think most people think I'm gay. Maybe they do. They don't say so if they do, though. I don't think I'm really especially effeminate either. *shrug*


----------



## Tkae

MasterDood said:


> I even often get identified as gay by many gay people's "gaydars".


----------



## TheMiddler

Straight effeminate NF male. 

I think I've made past girlfriends uncomfortable by eating less than them, and liking more stereotypically "feminine" things. I took a test for my Human Sexuality course and it said I was mid range feminine, more so than the guys in my class who registered as gay. My parents thought I was gay for a few years in high school, and gay men hit on me on the regular. Very much attracted to females though.


----------



## snail

nice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bohemian

NF and undecided...


----------



## Pandalium

I also seem to have a problem with guys, i always end up with the guy that is turning gay, and always ends up gay on me and hurting me deeply after i had ben with him for a wile... :frustrating:


----------



## roxtehproxy

MasterDood said:


> Sigh.. Maybe I worded it incorrectly. Well I can see where this thread is coming from because I am more effeminate than that of most of my female friends yet I am straight. (I even often get identified as gay by many gay people's "gaydars")
> 
> I think there IS something to be said or at noticed or acknowledged about the correlation of the proportion of homosexuals in the NF type than the other types. The obvious assumption being that it is higher in the NF type than others. I would be interested to see if evidence said otherwise. Of course, this site will provide NO WHERE NEAR a stratified random sampling and is not appropriate to make anywhere near a conclusive result. I think it's an interesting thought though.


I think it's naive to create an assumption biased on someone's sexual status who can identify either gender's sexuality intuitively, assessed on sensory cues and non-verbal information, ****/bi-sexual. I think it could mostly be the work of an internal insecurity on one's sexuality that moves their interest further into picking up these mannerisms. Essentially though, this curiosity should not exactly determine your sexual status. It can be easy to misinterpret someone's sexuality, because of predispositions to effeminate traits which could easily finagle you into jumping to conclusions; eg; load's of female friends, fashionable, etc. It's too easy to determine someone else's sexuality anyway, but misconceptions can arise. (And I have been misconceived as homosexual a few time's, regardless of sexuality and/or gender. Fallacious bigots.)

Just watch out for the limp hand maneuver, that pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## Slider

Gay guys are attracted to me. It's a curse...or maybe it's genetics.


Here is a personal story. A few months ago, my sister introduced me to a male friend of hers. I shook his hand and listened to them talk. I didn't notice a particularly overwhelming effeminance, but I did notice something odd. He simply stared at me and payed me too much attention, which automatically made me think, "WTF? Is this guy gay or something?"

Afterwards, I asked my sister, she admitted that he was and I was just his type. Mystery solved.


----------



## Tkae

I wonder how often SJs or NTs are homosexual?


----------



## Neonite

I'm an NF, and I consider myself asexual right now. Don't see the appeal of it, really. <.<;;
However, the hopeless romantic in me ends up fantasizing of more emotional relationships with guys than with girls, so I'm not sure what that'd make me. Voted homosexual/bisexual since that's the closest option I can think of. .___.;;

I'm also a lot more feminine then others, it seems. That's probably more to do with the general mindset that "silly and childish = feminine," though.


----------



## Promethea

I think it's possible that NF will be over-represented in this poll because it seems to me that they make up the majority on this site.

Also, I have known homosexuals from all over the mbti spectrum.. but most of them have seemed SF.


----------



## roxtehproxy

Neonite said:


> I'm an NF, and I consider myself asexual right now. Don't see the appeal of it, really. <.<;;
> However, the hopeless romantic in me ends up fantasizing of more emotional relationships with guys than with girls, so I'm not sure what that'd make me. Voted homosexual/bisexual since that's the closest option I can think of. .___.;;
> 
> I'm also a lot more feminine then others, it seems. That's probably more to do with the general mindset that "silly and childish = feminine," though.


It's sometimes hard to differentiate immaturity from silly/child-ish behavior since they almost share the exact same definition. I have a few ESxx friends who are child-ish in a non-immature way, but they aren't exactly homosexual either. I've only ever suspected a few of my friends to be, but that 'misconception' only fed on the slanderous gossip that gets passed around at my college.

I do recall having the fallacy that I was gay, because rarely did I hang out like other adolescents(I experience a form of social anxiety as well; And not to mention I am more mature than everyone else). I soon re-discovered that ****-sexuality meant an attraction towards men, and all my life I've been after women....but poorly executed the first move...which implied that I'm heterosexual. Sometimes lines are blurred


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Heterosexual NF here


----------



## WNF

**** INFP. the only gay guys I've known have been SJ, except for one NF.


----------



## NinjaSwan

Hetero NF. Sometimes I get questioned because I'm one of the few dudes I know who doesn't try to bang everything he sees, including my car's exhaust pipe. And my two best friends are girls. So I sometimes set of the gaydar of the homophobic "BROS" out there.


----------



## Ignus

SOMEONE CALL FOR SOME BROS!?

VG Cats - Updated with 1000 monkies typing at a 1000 typwriters for 1000 years


----------



## NinjaSwan

Ignus said:


> SOMEONE CALL FOR SOME BROS!?
> 
> VG Cats - Updated with 1000 monkies typing at a 1000 typwriters for 1000 years
> 
> YouTube - Take It to the Next Level


Thanks for making my day broseph. :laughing:


----------



## Moby

I definitely can see the logic in a higher proportion of NF males being gay or bi. Especially the touchy-feeler part of us which is sometimes seen as femme. I think the sample size is too small on these forums, but would make a great large-scale research project for a young psychologist. Now if only I pursued Psych beyond just my Bachelors...


----------



## napoleon227

Hetero NF

I have never been mistaken for gay, I can ham it up with the "bros" when I need or want to. But I also feel very comfortable around gay men - they can be some of the most interesting and fun people I've ever met. I don't even mind talking openly about how "hot" some other dude is - I mean, really, who can't tell when they are looking at an attractive body, no matter what the gender? It's just a matter of honesty.

The only thing is, I just don't get turned on by men. I can't help being hetero, I was just born that way...


----------



## wolfberry

I don't know any gay boys. Apart from perhaps my friend. He seems to like his male friends quite a bit.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Hetero NF here. But sometimes ive been mistaken by other people for being gay.


----------



## darkstar13

NF, bi (?) gay (?) undecided.

I was so convinced I was straight before I entered college, no matter how everyone else thought I am gay.
I loved my ex-gf, never had sexual fantasies about men, never had a crush on men.

But when I entered college, I found myself having to fit in a group to survive. I never knew about personality types back then, all I knew is that being myself, a lot of people think I'm gay for being effeminate at times, for being quiet, for being open with what I feel, with no fear of getting into emotional talks. Clearly, male social standards rejected the possibility that I was straight, which made me question myself if I am gay like what they said. Back then, I have broken up with my GF, and being single for a year made me question myself much. I don't know what happened to me, maybe because I tried so hard to fit in, that I ended like this. When I go with my girl friends, people will say I go out with girls so much, therefore I am gay. When I go with my guy friends, some will say I'm pretending to be straight and get sneaky with guys when they are not aware, hence I am gay. What the fuck, whatever I do, whoever I go with, I am gay. So I explored the bi-male / gay world. And now, even if I want to go back to old me, even if I would envision myself with great hopes that I'd find a girl that I will marry and have children with, it is just more horrible now.

I declare I am asexual. lol.


----------



## RocNation2012

Cute topic. I dont consider myself homosexual but only because I dont box myself into categories. I just say it is what it is, and I am who I am.. love me or hate me.


----------



## Dallas

Though I often get chastised and ragged on for being a very feminine man, I am most definitely heterosexual, but I love to play chicken with guys who are defensive about their sexuality, as I don't believe they've confirmed it yet. (;


----------



## tofutommy

snail you have too much free time on your hands....there hasn't been any definite research between personality types and DNA, although they did find evidence that sexual preference IS genetic though.... 

my close friends tease that I'm gay because I get manicures and have jewelry (rings and necklaces) and i joke around in lisp, but they're just jealous of my star sapphire i tell you !


----------



## SquarePeg61

Straight. Male. NF.


----------



## optimalrefund

NF, **** guy. I don't feel particularly feminine all the time...I definitely have some feminine qualities, although I'm kind of stereotypical too in the same way I can be a "guy's guy" - it all depends on my mood, although I like to think I have a good balance of both energies.


----------



## GreenCoyote

I bet NF types of gay men 'act' more genderless...

and by that I mean they pertain less to a particular gender and act to suit their enviornment.

anyway...

cool post.
the stats kind of line up with the rumored 10% of society research.


----------



## GreenCoyote

iSGW said:


> Though I often get chastised and ragged on for being a very feminine man, I am most definitely heterosexual, but I love to play chicken with guys who are defensive about their sexuality, as I don't believe they've confirmed it yet. (;


people say this....

it gives me false hope, cause I cannot tell who is and isn't gay.

which sucks...

anyway... how do you know?

does fear turn into liking?


----------



## Collossus

I voted for 'undecided'. I haven't tried to find myself answers because I don't find it necessary.
If someone cares for me, I wouldn't care too much for who or what they are, so why I would do this now?


----------



## piscessoul

NF Homosexual, though I'm curious about females I don't have any doubts of me same sex attractions. People would consider me feminine, not overtly so, I think there is a scale as with many things. I'm not sure if it's because being homosexual I was more comfortable hanging out with females and they rubbed off on me of if I'm just naturally feminine? Maybe both.


----------



## nazcapilot

NF Homosexual, too. I am comfortable with being seen as sexually ambiguous. I certainly have feminine qualities, but I have always seen myself as being [as someone put it] genderless. I have my masculine moments and my feminine moments, but there seems to be some sort of hydrostatic equilibrium between these opposing two forces. I don't know what to say, I'm gay but I'm not a woman in the body of a man. It's more complicated than that, and some people don't realise this.


----------



## A Better Tomorrow

I am straight and only desire a relationship with a women, but I also don't have a problem acknowledging when other guys are attractive.


----------



## entropy

Duder142 said:


> I am straight and only desire a relationship with a women, but I also don't have a problem acknowledging when other guys are attractive.


I agree with this.


----------



## deepestblue

I'm an NF, and a homosexual male.


----------



## Sizzorhandz

This is interesting, I'm NF female, most people think that Im ***** even though I'm totally into guys. I mean I wouldn't mid having a fling with a girl but I want a man and children.


----------



## Tophat182

I'm definitely in the party-boat with all the straight/asexual guys. Wow that sounded really gay.


----------



## optimalrefund

Tophat182 said:


> I'm definitely in the party-boat with all the straight/asexual guys. Wow that sounded really gay.


Don't be afraid to jump ship, man...we don't bite...all the time


----------



## jdmn

After reading all this posts, it seems that NF can be of attracted to any sex. But their behavior usually suggest other people that they are gay or bi. This happens more to NF men, considering their behavior either effeminate or too neutral to consider masculine. Maybe we should make a thread about effeminacy in NF males and people's reaction to it. It's getting interesting.


----------



## Gildar

..i was so lost in thought that i saw heterosexual male and NF and selected it and then looked at it again and saw it was non-nf...... i don't pay attention enough at times. i forget to get my head out of the clouds when doing stuff sometimes.


----------

